
Number barely go up–has Litecoin’s halvening had the intended effect? - benmunster1
https://decrypt.co/8232/number-barely-go-up-has-litecoins-halvening-had-the-intended-effect
======
sp332
_You can’t simultaneously believe that markets are smart /efficient and also
believe that events literally everyone can see coming at the same time
actually matter_

This makes sense to me. The only motion I would expect is a slight boost as
the risk of something going catastrophically wrong gets factored out.

------
slappyjoe
I'd still like to hear from the planb guy.

